# School/Instructor/Event Posting Policy Update: 3/7/2005



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2005)

The MartialTalk policy on posting events, seminars, instructors and schools has undergone a significant change.

 Please review these changes here before posting any further events in the KMA forum.

 If you have any questions, please feel free to ask a staff member

 Georgia Ketchmark
 MT Moderator


----------



## lulflo (Mar 11, 2005)

Oops, not intended to violate, should have read up on the rules, won't happen again.

 Farang - Larry


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 4, 2006)

good thing i read that


----------

